# Bullshit rider names, do you cancel?



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have mentioned here before that I have cancelled on people with the last name like "G". I want my family to know who slit my throat!

Yesterday I get a ping to Fairfax/3rd for "PhillyBlunts" so I click on info to see the last name, "USA"

Cancel, do not charge. another ping, same nameless rider, Cancel, other. Again! Cancel, other.

No emails from Uber asking why I cancelled, but for my safety (and my ratings) I want the full first and last name to show when I click on INFO!! or no ride for you! Safety and ratings matter. If you don't care enough to enter your name you sure don't care how you rate me.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol


I picked up a Pax that had a funny name "The Player" or something similar.. He ended up being my biggest fare ever (184.00)with Uber XL at 3.0x surge and 19 miles.. In other words, you never know is on the otherside of that app and how much you're going to make off them. I agree, I hate seeing nicknames.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Lol
> 
> I picked up a Pax that had a funny name "The Player" or something similar.. He ended up being my biggest fare ever (184.00)with Uber XL at 3.0x surge and 19 miles.. In other words, you never know is on the otherside of that app and how much you're going to make off them. I agree, I hate seeing nicknames.


 Yep, I gave a ride to someone with the name "hermosaspanky" and he turned out to be really cool. Another one was just "dude" and he was alright also. No way to know about someone but I figure if they have a good rating I don't want to turn away business.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Lol
> 
> I picked up a Pax that had a funny name "The Player" or something similar.. He ended up being my biggest fare ever (184.00)with Uber XL at 3.0x surge and 19 miles.. In other words, you never know is on the otherside of that app and how much you're going to make off them. I agree, I hate seeing nicknames.


Good point. I would at least roll up on them if it was a surge. If they look dangerous you can always cancel at that point.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Would you accept a ping from Seymore Butts or Cravin Moorehead ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Safety is one point. Ratings / damage are another. If the pax thinks a name like "bootycall" is funny, giving you a 1 might be hilarious...Or carving his initials in your upholstery.

I want both parties to be responsible for their own actions. Maybe they are using a b.s. payment method, or scamming free rides with multiple accounts, in any case if they don't care enough to use their legal name (or one that looks palpable) how could they care what they rate you ? Or damage they cause?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Ofc if it's a group of young guys acting the fool don't grab em. If it's some couple and they guy seems cool maybe he was just having fun with the name ... can't judge til u see em. At that point you can always cancel and drive off. I don't care if the name is Adam Smith ... If I roll up on a few young thugs they ain't getting in.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I was offered a fare at about midnight Sat from someone named "Crack". No specific address.....just a range. I passed.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Would you accept a ping from Seymore Butts or Cravin Moorehead ?


those was some 90's porn, I just googled em, you tellin on ur self


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

There are quite a few crazy username that I've seen. However, I have noticed the following two usernames that are legit.

Username of "USA" - I've found that this is usually someone from out of the area. I can only guess that they don't have callerID setup on their phones. So far, they've all been legit.
Username of "WORLD" - Typically a user from outside of the country. We get a lot of visitors from South America and Europe here. So far, They've all been legit.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

I always pull up just to see who is so ****ing cool that they need to use a fake name.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I won't be giving anyone a "chance" who doesn't have a first/last name on their account, and UBER shouldn't either.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> There are quite a few crazy username that I've seen. However, I have noticed the following two usernames that are legit.
> 
> Username of "USA" - I've found that this is usually someone from out of the area. I can only guess that they don't have callerID setup on their phones. So far, they've all been legit.
> Username of "WORLD" - Typically a user from outside of the country. We get a lot of visitors from South America and Europe here. So far, They've all been legit.


I can confirm both of those. Also, I've encountered passengers that use their business name instead of personal first and last name like "blahblah tech". Really, unless the name is something to the effect of penisslap420, I'll pick up anyone. I assume most are fake names anyways...I mean in LA, lots of actors, producers, industry people don't use their real name...some do, but a lot of clients I've picked up don't.


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

I picked up a pax and the name was entirely in Korean. Like Korean characters. It was his first Uber ride and he told me he signed in through Facebook (he was a college student who just came here from Korea). I assume his FB name is in Korean as well, so that's probably why. Anyway it ended up being an OK ride but I was definitely worried/confused about it.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Selcric said:


> I can confirm both of those. Also, I've encountered passengers that use their business name instead of personal first and last name like "blahblah tech". Really, unless the name is something to the effect of penisslap420, I'll pick up anyone. I assume most are fake names anyways...I mean in LA, lots of actors, producers, industry people don't use their real name...some do, but a lot of clients I've picked up don't.


I would probably pick up "penisslap420," hoping that she a) is a horny female and b) likes to smoke out her Uber drivers....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I rejected a Lyft pax who called herself "Breezy" yesterday. I instantly thought flatulent woman who's been to a curry house. 

99.9% sure that would not have been the case, but it was too late; Breezy's fate was sealed.


----------



## ktownla213 (Jun 20, 2014)

Had a request who showed "" (the smiley emoji) as their name.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I rejected a Lyft pax who called herself "Breezy" yesterday. I instantly thought flatulent woman who's been to a curry house.
> 
> 99.9% sure that would not have been the case, but it was too late; Breezy's fate was sealed.


Went to high school with a "Breezy."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I rejected a Lyft pax who called herself "Breezy" yesterday. I instantly thought flatulent woman who's been to a curry house.
> 
> 99.9% sure that would not have been the case, but it was too late; Breezy's fate was sealed.


Its settled! The new nickname for my 5yr old daughter!


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have mentioned here before that I have cancelled on people with the last name like "G". I want my family to know who slit my throat!
> 
> Yesterday I get a ping to Fairfax/3rd for "PhillyBlunts" so I click on info to see the last name, "USA"
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you here "Lil Tee" isn't getting a ride in my car. Neither is "Lady V" or any other alias, soley for safety purposes.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Is there a trick to seeing last names while online? From "info" I only see first names. I can only see last names on the waybill, and lately those haven't been updating right away.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

True story last Saturday night...surge 3.25 ping at the new Hyde... Name TJ I said ok surge won't last puled over by the liquor place next to chateaux... Made contact via phone -MY PHONE- ... The subject wich is TJ get in the frotn seat very healthy guy and surprisingly vegy nice and not drunk.. everything good ..then 2 girls get in the back great...i start the trip, avalon club in hollyweird... Out of nowhere a gestapo accent Tj ordering to stop for one more ,ok... Then two other very healthy big boys try to get in .... Now Im thinking how fast can I dump the subjects already in the car to move on to my next surged fare... To my astonishment all gestapos are ordering me to stash them in my prius and yelling " we will take care of you" ...btw only me who takes care of me... Now I'm checking the pax app and the surge us going down 3x... My patience is wearing they don't want to exit. I end the trip ..app is beeping 3x 
1min away... I asked gentely for them to exit and for the other two to move... Right before they did Tj get the memo in his phone 10.75 charged,minimum fare in 3.25x surge.... Remember I started the trip... Now hell break through.. foreign Caucasian language Tj not friendly no more.. that street is not secluded and not on the strip " angelinos" will know... On idiot steroid big idiot oproched and pointed his finger and said u r lucky u r in ur country.... That finger he pointed at me lifted me of my uber attitude back to my regular me ... I put my hand in my center consul and pulled my all American licensed trustee glock 45 and pointed at him under my left armpit and said with a big ugly smerk " welcome to America mother ****er"...... Weird how they switched to nice puppy friendly apologetic *******.... The other rider cancelled... I went offline ...no more Im getting a lunch truck


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> True story last Saturday night...surge 3.25 ping at the new Hyde... Name TJ I said ok surge won't last puled over by the liquor place next to chateaux... Made contact via phone -MY PHONE- ... The subject wich is TJ get in the frotn seat very healthy guy and surprisingly vegy nice and not drunk.. everything good ..then 2 girls get in the back great...i start the trip, avalon club in hollyweird... Out of nowhere a gestapo accent Tj ordering to stop for one more ,ok... Then two other very healthy big boys try to get in .... Now Im thinking how fast can I dump the subjects already in the car to move on to my next surged fare... To my astonishment all gestapos are ordering me to stash them in my prius and yelling " we will take care of you" ...btw only me who takes care of me... Now I'm checking the pax app and the surge us going down 3x... My patience is wearing they don't want to exit. I end the trip ..app is beeping 3x
> 1min away... I asked gentely for them to exit and for the other two to move... Right before they did Tj get the memo in his phone 10.75 charged,minimum fare in 3.25x surge.... Remember I started the trip... Now hell break through.. foreign Caucasian language Tj not friendly no more.. that street is not secluded and not on the strip " angelinos" will know... On idiot steroid big idiot oproched and pointed his finger and said u r lucky u r in ur country.... That finger he pointed at me lifted me of my uber attitude back to my regular me ... I put my hand in my center consul and pulled my all American licensed trustee glock 45 and pointed at him under my left armpit and said with a big ugly smerk " welcome to America mother ****er"...... Weird how they switched to nice puppy friendly apologetic *******.... The other rider cancelled... I went offline ...no more Im getting a lunch truck


I had to get popcorn for that movie.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Worst rider I ever had was "ThePrincessBitch" should of canceled right when I saw the name! By the way..ThePrincessBitch was the dogs name(an elegant white standered poodle)and yes I gave this lady's dog a ride to the pet groomer..poodle hair everywhere! Come on..lady your so rich why not just have your maid take Princess..sheesh


If someone thinks I'm going to take their ***** to the groomer, they are going to be informed there's at least a $20 surcharge for that. Could go higher depending on breed, cleanliness of dog, distance to groomer, attitude of the payer, etc. That's ****ed up.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

$20 for the dog to ride in the trunk WITH "ThePrincessBitch"....more if either rides inside with me.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Fake names should not be tolerated. It's totally a safety issue. I think I will stop picking up fake looking names.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I had emails addresses for their names.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I had to get popcorn for that movie.





Emmes said:


> I had to get popcorn for that movie.


Hahahaha..... Did I mentioned how I was attacked on the way home by herd of two legged bisons on the 110 frwy....lol


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Would you accept a ping from Seymore Butts or Cravin Moorehead ?


Funny!


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

I usually cancel dependent on the "totality of circumstances". 

I picked up a rider with a fake name, "TruLuv" at a nice hotel in Westwood and he was nice. I've also picked up a rider with the alias "J" in Santa Monica and she was a smokin hot blonde with her equally smokin hot friend. 

I got a ping from a rider who didnt capitalize his name and the pickup location was Martin Luther King blvd. at 2:00 AM. I cancelled immediately. For those who dont know, Martin Luther King Blvd is around where the Rodney King riots started, and it's still a pretty crappy area.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have mentioned here before that I have cancelled on people with the last name like "G". I want my family to know who slit my throat!
> 
> Yesterday I get a ping to Fairfax/3rd for "PhillyBlunts" so I click on info to see the last name, "USA"
> 
> ...


...tend to agree with you.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

picked up a party at a club for a pax named "D"
Last guy in was major league baseball player that name started with D


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

CatnipHigh said:


> I got a ping from a rider who didnt capitalize his name and the pickup location was Martin Luther King blvd. at 2:00 AM. I cancelled immediately. For those who dont know, Martin Luther King Blvd is around where the Rodney King riots started, and it's still a pretty crappy area.


Eh, realllly not trying to get into a "who you should pick up" debate but let me just say I think I'm a good, tipping rider (despite my snarky signature) and have requested rides from that area to go the Santa Monica Ivy just to impress a stupid client for my boss. And trust me, famous people (who might be using fake names) have just as much family down there as they do in Pacific Palisades, etc. Most people from a "bad" area aren't "bad" just like most people from Beverly Hills aren't entitled, non-tipping assholes who will rate you a "1" for not having free water. (At least I think they're not. I don't deal with BH people much except my boss - and no, she doesn't tip and talks to drivers like shit. I cringe when riding with her.)

Anyway, feel free to pick up Travis who is robbing you without a gun and not pick me up. And remember, Eagle Rock was a shitty area 25+ years ago, too.

Yep, I have my uber.com map receipts proof that I get picked up from that area very often if you need it.

I'm available for ride alongs for drivers who are shook.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

If I lived in Cali, I would take up your offer on the ride along, and you could shake me all night long...

I pick up on Martin Luther King Blvd in NYC, how bad can it be?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have mentioned here before that I have cancelled on people with the last name like "G". I want my family to know who slit my throat!
> 
> Yesterday I get a ping to Fairfax/3rd for "PhillyBlunts" so I click on info to see the last name, "USA"
> 
> ...


You also picked up G, I thought it was only me, lol.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> I got a request that had an email address, I cancelled it.


I had a "C" I was not impressed with that name! I texted them and shut the ride down. Told them to Take Care.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

dandydriver said:


> Why would a wanted criminal/drug dealer use his real name? ! Daa aaa


Honestly, this person was some white guy who was trying to be "cool"(his words).. Hey, could be a decoy name.. He could still be a drug dealer.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Wolf359 said:


> I picked up a pax and the name was entirely in Korean. Like Korean characters. It was his first Uber ride and he told me he signed in through Facebook (he was a college student who just came here from Korea). I assume his FB name is in Korean as well, so that's probably why. Anyway it ended up being an OK ride but I was definitely worried/confused about it.


Did you ask for his name and confirmed it on your phone? Oh wait you cant read Korean. Muhaha


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Had a ping from a weird name 'Stormy'...she ended up being in the top 2% of hottest riders I ever picked up... for fun, looked at the waybill and googled her full name...she was legit with a linked in and facebook in the same city....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

New name I canceled on: Girlz in Da Hood

First: Girlz in, Last: Da hood

WTF? How does this match a credit card?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Had a pax named Boo the other day. It was his real name. Waybill said Boo Kim.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> New name I canceled on: Girlz in Da Hood
> 
> First: Girlz in, Last: Da hood
> 
> WTF? How does this match a credit card?


If I remember correctly...when UVER was recruiting lyft drivers, they were usinng burner credit cards and burner cell phones...I don't think you need to match the name if you're using a prepaid visa or something like that


----------



## Hi_Ko (Sep 22, 2014)

I got riders "OG" "TT" "LowFlow" "A" "AJ" "BigB"...
I don't mind them get ride in my car. When they asking my name, I'm saying - you can call me AK47
I don't mind.
We both laughing and that's it. I don't think this a big deal. I mean you never know who is your passenger after you had a ride with him. I had so many rides with full names but they were such a badmother****...
But I got a guy from New York, he's name was OG, original gangster? Then asked him- what is OG? He said his initials. Trip to LAX, 30$ with 5$ tip. I was doing UberX.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tiffany, and her friend Brittany/Britney/etc have a 0% chance of getting a ride in my car.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Tiffany, and her friend Brittany/Britney/etc have a 0% chance of getting a ride in my car.


I had a Brittney (first timer) with $50 fare and $15 tips


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

In fact I had some really normal and nice people with fake names.

I am more likely to cancel a fake name, if he is too far away.
Judging pax by their ratings instead their names, turns out to be way more effective.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

in case it matters. My rider account has my first name and my last initial. My wife too.
Whenever I sign a friend up I recommend they only put in their last initials.
With your info on the waybill, uber tracking people, stalker drivers, you can't be too careful as a driver or as a pax.
Weird people out there...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

marketmark said:


> in case it matters. My rider account has my first name and my last initial. My wife too.
> Whenever I sign a friend up I recommend they only put in their last initials.
> With your info on the waybill, uber tracking people, stalker drivers, you can't be too careful as a driver or as a pax.
> Weird people out there...


I would cancel your ping, can't be too careful ya know!


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Good thing drivers like us are a commodity.
One cancels there are another couple of dozen nearby to pick pax up


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Not sure if everyone has gotten the latest update to the Partner app, but the ability to see a name before accepting has been removed. You must accept the ping, and then you can see the riders name. 

This may put a kink into the plans of some folks to just let pings expire if they don't like the name of the rider.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the day that I get a ping from Deez...




















Deez Nutz....


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Riders any time can change their name easily.I never pay attention on name how it is,because you never know you can cancel it and lose your big luckiest trip,ones I picked up a man his name was A A weird ,trip was 10$ tip was 50$.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

So you telling me the rides are not as safe when not checked against real credit cards? (Insert a heavy dose of sarcasm here) lol


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

I got a fare with a weird name last week and the pickup was a local police station. It was early evening and I was wondered if it was a happy hour drunk needing a ride home after a DUI or worse, an anti uber police sting. Well built guy with short hair and chiseled face came out so I figured it was a cop needing a ride home. Didn't really talk and he tipped so I'm cool with it.

Of course its more about location AND stupid name that I'd worry about.

Ghetto area + thug tag = **** no.

Suburb + cute girl tag = its on.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolf359 said:


> I picked up a pax and the name was entirely in Korean. Like Korean characters. It was his first Uber ride and he told me he signed in through Facebook (he was a college student who just came here from Korea). I assume his FB name is in Korean as well, so that's probably why. Anyway it ended up being an OK ride but I was definitely worried/confused about it.[/QUOTE. You can use the google translator to find the korean or Chinese characters.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I picked a guy up yesterday whose name was "curly" go figure..lol! He must have been new...had a 5star rating. Kind of strange, but courteous


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

"Dan" sent me a text that he was standing in front of the McDonalds. So when i get there that MF'er was gone. Or so i thought. A female walks over and starts to open the back door. I ask her name, she says Danielle. Wha?? "my friends call me Dan" she says. I respond, i guess that makes me your friend Dan, how about we go for a drink? LOL, that last line is total B.S. but the rest is true.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Eh, realllly not trying to get into a "who you should pick up" debate but let me just say I think I'm a good, tipping rider (despite my snarky signature) and have requested rides from that area to go the Santa Monica Ivy just to impress a stupid client for my boss. And trust me, famous people (who might be using fake names) have just as much family down there as they do in Pacific Palisades, etc. Most people from a "bad" area aren't "bad" just like most people from Beverly Hills aren't entitled, non-tipping assholes who will rate you a "1" for not having free water. (At least I think they're not. I don't deal with BH people much except my boss - and no, she doesn't tip and talks to drivers like shit. I cringe when riding with her.)
> 
> Anyway, feel free to pick up Travis who is robbing you without a gun and not pick me up. And remember, Eagle Rock was a shitty area 25+ years ago, too.
> 
> ...


Damn! I hate to admit it but i like this post... favorite line "Anyway, feel free to pick up Travis who is robbing you without a gun and not pick me up." I also love the tag line at the bottom. I guess you can ride with me next time i'm in L.A. in case you haven't already because your avatar looks a lot like a girl i picked up in WEHO Tuesday night.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Had one a few weeks ago late on a Thursday night named KRAZY. I passed on that one, thanks for letting me know your issues up front though.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Picked up these young guy's name was Raccoon, I asked him if his name was Raccoon. Got a ping from him another day, ignored it.
These stupid name's makes it easier to remember the PITA customers.


----------



## Chris Gunshot (Dec 4, 2014)

My understanding of the "fake names" that show up is caused by the clients billing. If they are using Google wallet as payment you will see this come up.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Chris Gunshot said:


> My understanding of the "fake names" that show up is caused by the clients billing. If they are using Google wallet as payment you will see this come up.


I didn't think about this. I have a traditional credit card entered, so my real first name shows up. I have 3 or 4 cards linked to my Google Wallet and my real name is there too. I know there's a way to fund your wallet with non-traditional funds (bit coin, paypal). I guess I'm not snazzy enough to come up with a different Uber name.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

DjTim said:


> . I guess I'm not snazzy enough to come up with a different Uber name.


that is why you will always just be DjTim...


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Had a Knucks earlier today. I know his momma didn't name him that. Called me up after he pinged me to see if his $20 credit would cover a $25 ride. Must be the new math.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chris Gunshot said:


> My understanding of the "fake names" that show up is caused by the clients billing. If they are using Google wallet as payment you will see this come up.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Google wallet wants All of your information, driver's license, bills in your name, I really don't think you can use a fake name. When you sign up for uber as a customer that's where you can put any name you want.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I have started to se fake names now on the system. I have been picking people up with them during days but in future I think I will start passing on them and report them to Uber. There should be some sort of check as they should screen the customers info is accurate. This puts our safety at risk when fake names are used.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I have started to se fake names now on the system. I have been picking people up with them during days but in future I think I will start passing on them and report them to Uber. There should be some sort of check as they should screen the customers info is accurate. This puts our safety at risk when fake names are used.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Report them to uber, you mean the uber computer ???
I've got news for you, their name could look real.
But it could be someone with a stolen credit card. It happened to me and my friend. *


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *Report them to uber, you mean the uber computer ???
> I've got news for you, their name could look real.
> But it could be someone with a stolen credit card. It happened to me and my friend. *


Credit cards are only part of the process. Text message validation to the number is also done. But hey you can have a stolen phone as well. If they are going to do that kind of work just to get a driver who doesn't deal with cash well that's just stupid.

Criminals look for quick cash opportunity for the most part. Holding up an uberx driver is just stupid. Hell I would give him both the 5 bucks I have and drive him to his destination.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Through experience I have noticed Bullshit names equal rude or lousy rides at night mainly. Daytime riders hardly have dumb ass names.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Credit cards are only part of the process. Text message validation to the number is also done. But hey you can have a stolen phone as well. If they are going to do that kind of work just to get a driver who doesn't deal with cash well that's just stupid.
> 
> Criminals look for quick cash opportunity for the most part. Holding up an uberx driver is just stupid. Hell I would give him both the 5 bucks I have and drive him to his destination.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

They're not looking to rob you for the most part, they can get a few thousand dollars worth of rides.
Uber is so stupid, they can't catch them. I guess they aren't as high tech as they think they are (uber )
They are far from the NSA. 
Why are you even concerned about robbery in Toronto. Nobody's got a gun in Canada.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They're not looking to rob you for the most part, they can get a few thousand dollars worth of rides.
> Uber is so stupid, they can't catch them. I guess they aren't as high tech as they think they are (uber )
> They are far from the NSA.
> Why are you even concerned about robbery in Toronto. Nobody's got a gun in Canada.


Ask that from the Cab drivers here who are mandated to put cameras in the car. We did have a few incidents years ago. Still get issues here today. Again mostly cabs as it's a robbery.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

ya and no one is going to hold anyone hostage with a gun in Sydney since there are no guns anymore either


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> ya and no one is going to hold anyone hostage with a gun in Sydney since there are no guns anymore either


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Stupid Australian cop's, they had a clear shot at him and didn't take it. What a country,they won't let you in if you have a dwi on your record .


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> How do riders easily change their info?
> 
> In the profile section (Android rider's app version 3.11.1 ) I cannot change any info in the name, email or phone number fields.
> To change my info I think I would have to sign up for a new account with a new email address and a different credit card.


If youre a driver log in as a rider on the same account and you can change your name etc. just not your picture.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> If youre a driver log in as a rider on the same account and you can change your name etc. just not your picture.


its greyed out


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> its greyed out


even as a rider? Thats weird.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have mentioned here before that I have cancelled on people with the last name like "G". I want my family to know who slit my throat!
> 
> Yesterday I get a ping to Fairfax/3rd for "PhillyBlunts" so I click on info to see the last name, "USA"
> 
> ...


I've been getting this lately. I actually emailed support about it. Here's how that went:

Dec 14 14:39

Hi,

Thanks for getting in touch with us. Uber's privacy policy is put in place to protect both riders and drivers. In the interest of rider privacy, the rider's first name only is shown to Uber partners. In the event of an incident, we are able to pull information in order to assist all parties involved.

Best,

*Uber Support*

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

Dec 14 10:01

Hello,

I've noticed lately that a few riders are only putting in the initial of their surname. Will this create an issue in the event of an insurance incident? Also, if a passenger has my name and license plate number, doesn't it seem proper that I would know who I'm driving in case of an incident?

What should I do when I notice this?

Thank you,

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

It may not populate in the app, but the waybill has all the information on the rider. I can only remember off the top of my head 1 rider in the last 20 that had a name with numbers in it. 

I'll see if I can catch a bad name the next time I drive and see if the waybill looks different.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It may not populate in the app, but the waybill has all the information on the rider. I can only remember off the top of my head 1 rider in the last 20 that had a name with numbers in it.
> 
> I'll see if I can catch a bad name the next time I drive and see if the waybill looks different.


The Waybill is what I'm talking about. The rider will just put "Jeff S." Uber finds that acceptable, it seems.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I have started to se fake names now on the system. I have been picking people up with them during days but in future I think I will start passing on them and report them to Uber. There should be some sort of check as they should screen the customers info is accurate. This puts our safety at risk when fake names are used.


Uber claims they can track the person, but I'm with you guys. I think I'll call the person and tell them that Im not willing to pick them up with a fake name.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber claims they can track the person, but I'm with you guys. I think I'll call the person and tell them that Im not willing to pick them up with a fake name.


The thing is - can you really prove it's faked? An abbreviation of a name isn't fake. Blatant "Do Rag Jimmy" is different, but Jeff S. isn't fake.

I just don't want to see you deactivated because some CSR or OPS manager didn't get their coffee. Driver safety is always paramount, but you can't assess a situation until your rider is in view or provide an action that would question your safety.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The thing is - can you really prove it's faked? An abbreviation of a name isn't fake. Blatant "Do Rag Jimmy" is different, but Jeff S. isn't fake.
> 
> I just don't want to see you deactivated because some CSR or OPS manager didn't get their coffee. Driver safety is always paramount, but you can't assess a situation until your rider is in view or provide an action that would question your safety.


No, you're right. Jeff S. isnt a fake name, but if he's so mistrusting that he won't even put his full name in, why use the service? I'm supposed to pick him up and trust someone who won't even divulge his full name for insurance purposes and so on? It bothers me a bit.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I gave a ride to first name K last name Dot from South Bay to a tour bus parked at the Westin LAX. The guy and the girl he was with didnt say a word the whole trip.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> No, you're right. Jeff S. isnt a fake name, but if he's so mistrusting that he won't even put his full name in, why use the service? I'm supposed to pick him up and trust someone who won't even divulge his full name for insurance purposes and so on? It bothers me a bit.


Taking into account the generation of riders that is using smart phone devices & they don't give a shit - they see their name on a phone as a "Gamer tag". That generation sees applications & services as throw away, disposable thing. It's not like we are regulated by the TSA and we require drivers to show a ticket and an ID that both match. I've seen hipsters and when they thought it would be "Cute" to use a nickname on their airplane ticket - it didn't go so well. Drivers see this as a business, and let's face it, the demographics are a little different. We are business folks, and expect people to actually use factual information, and when we don't see that we perceive that as fraud, possibly gaming the system, or a threat. All we want to do is make sure the rider goes from A to BCDEF or whatever and "just in case" we have a real name to look back at.

Most of the applications now on smartphones link to services for your information. It's simple for Android but Apple is a different animal, so I'm looking more towards Android. When you first setup a phone, it asks for your name and some other information, then you can link your phone to Facebook, Google mail, and Google +. Information you set for your personal contact, or the "setup" information can be altered any time. When you install the Uber Rider app, you have the choice to link it to Facebook, Google + or you enter information raw. The "Raw" info comes from the contact info when you first setup your device. So if I'm some neckbeard hipster, and I want my lock screen to show "PootyTang's Phone" well - that's the name that's pre-populated with your phone number. The next part is the payment. You do need to use a real name, real address, real card. If you use Google Wallet, your information is pulled out of your Google + profile, and you can use nicknames there. The name used on your credit card is still not used to populate the profile on the Uber app. The name that is used to bill your credit card or your Google Wallet is not used to populate your Uber profile. Most if not all applications in the smart phone world work this way.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Taking into account the generation of riders that is using smart phone devices & they don't give a shit - they see their name on a phone as a "Gamer tag". That generation sees applications & services as throw away, disposable thing. It's not like we are regulated by the TSA and we require drivers to show a ticket and an ID that both match. I've seen hipsters and when they thought it would be "Cute" to use a nickname on their airplane ticket - it didn't go so well. Drivers see this as a business, and let's face it, the demographics are a little different. We are business folks, and expect people to actually use factual information, and when we don't see that we perceive that as fraud, possibly gaming the system, or a threat. All we want to do is make sure the rider goes from A to BCDEF or whatever and "just in case" we have a real name to look back at.
> 
> Most of the applications now on smartphones link to services for your information. It's simple for Android but Apple is a different animal, so I'm looking more towards Android. When you first setup a phone, it asks for your name and some other information, then you can link your phone to Facebook, Google mail, and Google +. Information you set for your personal contact, or the "setup" information can be altered any time. When you install the Uber Rider app, you have the choice to link it to Facebook, Google + or you enter information raw. The "Raw" info comes from the contact info when you first setup your device. So if I'm some neckbeard hipster, and I want my lock screen to show "PootyTang's Phone" well - that's the name that's pre-populated with your phone number. The next part is the payment. You do need to use a real name, real address, real card. If you use Google Wallet, your information is pulled out of your Google + profile, and you can use nicknames there. The name used on your credit card is still not used to populate the profile on the Uber app. The name that is used to bill your credit card or your Google Wallet is not used to populate your Uber profile. Most if not all applications in the smart phone world work this way.


The guy I'm talking about is in his 50s. So, probably not what I would consider hipster.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The guy I'm talking about is in his 50s. So, probably not what I would consider hipster.


LOL - then his hipster son set his phone up. I get your argument, and I completely understand it. I'm just trying to show it from the other side. From my past rides, if I were to break the demographics down - any "business" riders had the proper info sans any abbreviations. Bar riders / hipster/ youngins had weird names. I think I had some guy with the name "Pau13"on their profile.

For sure - I look at my safety way different then you. I know I sound sexist when I say this, but being female driver and male driver, well people will take advantage of females more often then a male. I put more weight into a persons appearance, location & surroundings versus the name they use in determining my safety factor. If something criminal happens to me (assault, murder) - police will tie a person to a credit card or cell number before they use their profile, and it wouldn't be my family looking for information, and really at that point I don't care because either I'm dead or drinking out of a straw. Dark I know


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I've picked up a couple of pax with chinese characters.. they're nice people, but I wouldn't know how to greet them.


----------

